# Riding Songs!



## TinyTurtles (Jan 13, 2014)

Playlist of songs you love to ride to?

Songs that get you motivated?!

Please share them here!

My favourite is
Parov Stelar - Booty Swig

I think it's great!


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

'One way or another' matches my trot tempo perfectly, I always sing it in my head when I'm warming up lol.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Riding to music lends itself perfectly to being aware of our horses tempo, something that Im just beginning to understand and consider when riding. Once you know the correct tempo you can find songs with the right beats per minute for each gait. I did a google search for tempo in horses gaits and found a very informative article by
Beth Hall in Dreessag Today Oct. 2012. I don't lesson in dressage at all but I did hear an FEI judge at an event talk about the importance of tempo. My very basic understanding is to slow or increase speed within a gait, it is correctly done by increasing or decreasing stride length Not by speeding or slowing the footfalls. The following information is taken from the article.enjoy! :
Thoroughbred, WB or TB cross have the 
following bpm: walk 51 to 56, trot 75 to 
80, canter 95 to 100. The Quarterhorse, 
Arabian, Morgan, and Connemara: walk 
52 to 56, trot 78 to 84, canter 97 to 103. 

Determine gait tempos: Your horse’s 
tempo at a particular gait is expressed in 
terms of number of complete strides per 
minute. This number correlates to the 
clicks of a metronome and tells you the 
horse’s typical beats per minute at each 
gait. For instance, 75 strides per minute 
at trot translate to 75 metronome beats 
per minute. Once you know your horse’s 
beats per minute, you can ride with 
a metronome set to that number and 
practice maintaining tempo.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

These are songs that I've heard that would probably go well with riding.

From This Moment On - Shania Twain
You're Still the One - Shania Twain
Stompa - Serena Ryder 
A Thousand Years - Christina Perri 
The Climb - Miley Cyrus
When I Look at You - Miley Cyrus
A Moment Like This - Kelly Clarkson 
Breakaway - Kelly Clarkson
There's a Place for Us - Carrie Underwood 
Forever and Always - Shania Twain
What Does the Fox Say? - Ylvis 
Song from a Secret Garden 
My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion (?)
Blown Away - Carrie Underwood
Love Runs Out - OneRepublic 
Counting Stars - OneRepublic
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I rode around one time while the stereo blasted Rascal Flatts version of Life is a Highway and had a grand time. So upbeat and happy. Anything that gets me pumped up is a good riding song imo, lol.


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

"Why Walk When You Can Fly" by Mary Chapin Carpenter.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

What I have always loved is some horses just LOVE music..... and they just can't help but dance themselves.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

Roman said:


> Love Runs Out - OneRepublic
> Counting Stars - OneRepublic


I have listened to both of those while riding, they have really good riding beats. 

A lot of the music I like to listen to not for the beat so much as for some inspirational/motivational lyrics. A couple I can remember off hand for that are "Bulletproof" from La Roux, "Don't You Worry Child" from Swedish House Mafia, "Titanium" from David Guetta, and "Paradise" from Coldplay.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't usually listen to music when I am riding.. never really thought about it, I guess me getting back into the swing of things riding wise, I wanted my focus to be on what I was doing and the horse.. but I do listen to it mucking stalls, just hanging with her.. I am a guy and like hard rock/ metal though.. My favorite band is Sonata Arctica.. love their music.. some of it is faster, but its clean, and he can sing well, and you can understand it.. it always seems to put me in a better mood and can pump you up. I have to laugh at the horse dancing thing..as I was listening to Metallica the last time I was out there and the song sad but true came on and another gelding in the barn was bobbing his head and dancing around when it was playing.. I wish I would have recorded it.. could have sent it to one of those animal shows..LOL


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Lots of Latino music where I am. But, people are known to belt out the chorus of "Life is a Highway" when trailing cows. Always good for a laugh. 

I hear more rock music at ranch barns than country.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I like to listen to middle eastern music when riding in the arena. Hard, strong beat that matches my horses tempo.

I do get some looks though. C'est last vie!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Miss Lacy seems to like it when I sing You Are My Sunshine to her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

My Dad used to sing You are my sunshine!!! He sang it to my mum as well.
I used to sing hymns to a very spooky barn sour horse where I worked - the only stuff I knew all the words too. It worked really well - probably because she realized that if she behaved I'd shut up.


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

Lose Yourself - Eminem
Feel Again - OneRepublic 
Life in Color - OneRepublic
Dog Days are Over - Florence + The Machine
Landslide - Dixie Chicks
Light Em Up - Fall Out Boy
Ships in the Night - Mat Kearney
You Make My Dreams Come True - Hall and Oates
Brave - Sara Bareilles


----------



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

The barn I board at just put speakers in the arena! Of course country music is going, but I am ok with that. I want to get some wireless ear buds (like the ones runners wear) and put them in, and let my spotify playlist go! I love listening to music when I ride, it relaxes me and I will sing or hum to the music and my horse responds well to that.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

If I sang to my horse, my screeching dying bullfrog sound the comes from mouth would scare the bajeezes out if my horse.......LOLOLOL


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

When I have issues with my green horse, I find this to be very uplifting. 

Gossip: Move In The Right Direction

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12zPU-8bsTE

I also find I like to play Aerosmith when I ride, which is interesting because I'm not a big Aerosmith fan in general. But they are great for riding!

When I ride alone I usually take an MP3 player.


----------



## Chicalia (Nov 5, 2013)

At our barn, the BO plays Christian radio. It was really fun during the holiday season to ride with Christmas songs playing in the background.  Ever try trotting to "Sleigh Ride"?


----------



## SummerBlaze1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Stuff with a good beat!


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

I enjoy most christian music and country music


----------

